# Contador de marcha con diplay de 7 segmentos



## El Loco (Abr 13, 2008)

Hola a todos ojala me puedan ayudar.

Mi problema es el siguiente, necesito hacer una contados con un display de 7 segmentos para una transmisión de automóvil secuencial.
En este momento la única forma de indicar en que marcha va el auto es a través de unos leds que se van prendiendo a medida que paso los cambios, osea, un led para primera dos les para segunda tres para tercera y cuatro para cuarta.
Para hacer que se enciendan estos led del computador que controla la transmisión del auto salen 5 cables, uno que es un positivo común para todos los led y los otros cuatro son los van cerrando el circuito a medida que paso los cambios.
Intente hacer un sistema con un ci7447 y un display de 7 segmentos, pero no puse si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería mucho.

Saludos


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 13, 2008)

algo que puedes ocupar es un convertidor de Decimal a Bcd ese lo puedes hacer con 3 compuertas or (Circuitos no creas ke nadamas 3 or)

Si necesitas el diagrama dime y te lo paso


----------



## El Loco (Abr 13, 2008)

Te agradecia si me puedes enviar en diagrama


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 13, 2008)

Aqui esta el diagrama asi que bueno te lo pongo de 0 a 9 en si el cero lo conectas a tierra y las velocidades que no ocupes las metes a tierra =

si necesitas la tabla de verdad te las puedo dar tambien espero que este diagrama te sirva



i0 i1 i2 i3 i4 i5 i6 i7 i8 i9 s1 s2 s3 s4
x  0  0  0  0  0 0  0  0 0  0  0   0   0
x  1  0  0  0  0 0  0  0 0  0  0   0   1
x  0  1  0  0  0 0  0  0 0  0  0   1   0
x  0  0  1  0  0 0  0  0 0  0  0   1   1
x  0  0  0  1  0  0 0  0 0  0  1   0   0
x  0  0  0  0  1  0 0  0 0  0  1   0   1
x  0  0  0  0  0  1 0  0 0  0  1   1   0
x  0  0  0  0  0  0 1  0 0  0  1   1   1
x  0  0  0  0  0  0 0  1 0  1  0   0   0
x  0  0  0  0  0  0 0  0 1  1  0   0   1


----------



## chris 2.0 (Abr 13, 2008)

tambien lo puedes hacer con 4 shift registers si estas dispuesto a comprarlos te paso el circuito creo que son mas caros que las compuertas pero  es facil de montar


----------



## El Loco (Abr 13, 2008)

Si Mandalo nomas, estoy recolactando toda la información que me sirva


----------



## alviruvi (Jun 4, 2009)

bueno dando gracias a los que me ayudaron y como soy nu evo aqui me di la libertad de armar este circuito espero les sirva[/img]


----------

